# Poodle Forum 2013 Autumn Photo Contest



## Administrator

Hey everyone,

Hope you're all doing well and enjoying your Autumn wherever you are (provided wherever you are has Autumn).

*This is the official thread for our 2013 Autumn Photo Contest. Here are the rules:
*
1. Members can only submit ONE image so make it count. If you have more than one dog, you are still only allowed ONE image. If you submit more than ONE image, we will only take into consideration the first image you submit.

2. Members can vote for ONE image when it comes time to voting.

3. Images should have to be in line with the Autumn theme so it can include Halloween costumes of your dog.

4. Images that are heavily photoshopped will NOT be accepted. We're okay with corrections to color, contrast, sharpness... but once you start superimposing your dog on a background of an Autumn park with beautiful fall colors, that's where we draw the line.  The Admin/Mods reserve the right to NOT accept any image that is determined to violate the spirit of this rule.

**** Deadline for submissions is Sunday October 27 at 11:59pm EST. All images submitted after this deadline will NOT be accepted. *** 
*
Deadline for voting will be October 31 (though this may be extended by a day or two if we don't get enough votes in).

*Prize:
*
We will be giving a gift card to the winner in a dollar amount that we have not determined yet (but we promise to make it worth your while).

Please submit your images in THIS THREAD.

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## cliffdweller

Hi, am I missing something here ? Where are all those Fall photos ? We don't have much here that distinguishes Autumn -- cooler breezes -- and I'm waiting to see Poodles in Autumn colors ...


----------



## KristaLynn

Oh I just saw this, darn. Where are the photos for the contest I'd like to see them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Any chance of extending the dealine? I just saw this and wonder with the lack of response if most folks have not seen it.


----------



## outwest

LOL I go on the forum several times a week and I just today saw this. Ah, well.


----------

